# Ok what working hazzards you have around the office??



## FredK (Apr 19, 2010)

Last week they caught 2 snakes outside the front of the office.  One diamondback and one Mohave.  Today so far 3 diamondbacks outside the back lunchroom door (largest about 4 ft).

About 4 years ago the new city hall was built on state land (desert) and part of their home ground.  All part of the adventure of living in the desert.


----------



## JBI (Apr 19, 2010)

I knew I stayed in NY for a reason... NO RATTLESNAKES! LOL

We do however have a bit of a hornet/wasp problem above the ceilings.


----------



## Forest (Apr 19, 2010)

So FredK, Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## jacs (Apr 19, 2010)

Mice, mice, and more mice! Hey....maybe you could send us some snakes....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 19, 2010)

> Last week they caught 2 snakes outside the front of the office


That is one way to keep the public out


----------



## FredK (Apr 19, 2010)

We have a catch and release when the Park Rangers are called in.  Seems the Fire District guys had a BBQ.  Not sure what's the best method.


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2010)

leaky roof, that drips onto light fixture


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 19, 2010)

My office is located in the basement of a portion of the building built around 1912. The foundation wall is Rubble Stone and I am in a seismic zone "D". I guess it would not be a hazard until the ground starts shaking similar to cda's leaking roof on a sunny day

An optimist is just a pessimist with no experience!


----------



## beach (Apr 19, 2010)

City Attorneys office on floor right above Fire Admin. office (Kinda like FredK.)


----------



## 88twin (Apr 19, 2010)

2nd floor city hall at the confluence of the roaring fork and colorado rivers.

biggest hazard is distraction by the para-sailers and bald eagles


----------



## TimNY (Apr 19, 2010)

leaks leaks leaks.. had water coming in above the exit door.. down the wall (between the paint and the wall.. had water bubbles about 1" wide and 3/4" proud of the wall).. oh and water coming through the exit sign.

Janitorial staff already repainted the wall.  Spackle and paint, right?  Problem solved?


----------



## packsaddle (Apr 19, 2010)

post deleted by author.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 19, 2010)

I get a runny nose each day I enter the building. I think I'm allergic to the building. BTW, it didn’t work with the last administration so I kept my mouth shut with the new one
View attachment 200


View attachment 110


View attachment 110


/monthly_2010_04/boohoo..gif.a52a9197d105f4d3eb8085e58a2c11bb.gif


----------



## Mule (Apr 20, 2010)

Pier and beam building, water is going into the crawl space from AC condensate and rain. The water sits under the building until somebody remembers to turn on the pump. when they do it's not very pretty. Looks like green liquid snot!

Seems like every nehire hear get deadly sick within two weeks of starting work. I guess you have to build up your immune system to it!


----------



## fw. (Apr 20, 2010)

Had a bear cub run past my desk window last fall


----------



## High Desert (Apr 20, 2010)

Overly imbibed cowboys in "huge" pickups.


----------



## rshuey (Apr 21, 2010)

We just have rats here. they meet the 1st and 3rd Mondays...lol


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

The foam in the latte machine was not quite right during afternoon tea yesterday.  Ahh, life in the private sector!


----------



## Alias (Apr 21, 2010)

The least offensive are the deer outside my window, they sometimes peer in at me.

Springtime arrives and I have hornets dropping in on me, sometimes physically. I can always tell when it really IS spring because these pests arrive.  

On the building front, I am in the two story second city hall, built who knows when, with a brick facade that is definitely deteriorated. I am in CA, we are now a seismic zone 'D', were a seismic zone 3. There was an earthquake in Klamath Falls, OR (98 miles) back in the early 90's. They lost a lot, so, I'm sure we'll lose a lot here if we ever have an event.

Sue, living in the ring of fire on the frontier.........volcanos anyone? :-D


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 21, 2010)

Planes, I've got some really, really big planes who's paths I have to cross on a semi-regular basis - oh, and they are moving really, really fast too.


----------



## Mech (Apr 23, 2010)

We've got:

a leaky roof - garbage cans are strategically placed to catch the water

an air conditioning system so cold that I run our electric baseboard heat and/or wear long sleeve shirts through the summer to stay warm (Can you say energy efficient?)

drug deals going on outside the building

mild violence - we had a gang fight a few months ago, a recent stabbing in the adjacent parking deck, unfortunately a shooting ending in death in the last year or two, and I'm sure more incidents that I never hear about

Only 35 more years to go . . .


----------

